# September 2010 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 1, 2010)

Walking to the Post Office this morning to post a parcel and came across this street scene.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Sep 2, 2010)

Stowmarket Station


----------



## machine cat (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://underclassrising.net/​


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2010)

http://underclassrising.net/​


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> ​



This one I think has the slight edge.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 3, 2010)

An afternoon on the Mongolian Grasslands.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://underclassrising.net/​


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://underclassrising.net/​


----------



## e19896 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## ill-informed (Sep 5, 2010)

What you probably shouldn't do to a real bear....





A bee....


----------



## girasol (Sep 5, 2010)

e19896 said:


>


----------



## scifisam (Sep 5, 2010)

I love the bee photo and the ice-cream woman, and I think my favourite of Johnny's is the one on the stairway - lots of interest in there. The black and white statue reminds me of an image from an old textbook or encyclopaedia (in a good way!)

I took this one just because I like the colours.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2010)

London (from Battersea Power station to the Dome) as viewed from the top of the multi-storey carpark in Peckham:






Larger here


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2010)

The olympics site....

From Hackney Wick





Larger here

From Stratford





Larger here

I didn't realise until going to look at it that the route into the Olympics for anyone arriving at Stratford (which most people will) will pass through the massive carbuncle that is the Stratford Westfield shopping centre. That will be nice.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The olympics site....
> 
> From Hackney Wick
> 
> ...


 
I think they're changing that entire area, including the shopping centre.

Cool photos - it'd be interesting to go back every few months and take photos of the site's progress.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2010)

scifisam said:


> I think they're changing that entire area, including the shopping centre.
> 
> Cool photos - it'd be interesting to go back every few months and take photos of the site's progress.


 
They are doing stuff to the square and the bus station to make a bit more space. And then constructing a kind of screen of metal panels to hide the existing shopping centre and other buildings (the photo is taken from on top of the existing shopping centre car park) from view. But the big building in the top right of my photo (the one from Stratford) is going to be a massive shopping centre; another Westfield like the one that opened in Shepherds Bush a little while ago. You can see that big blue flight of steps that has crash landed in the square by the station (totally ignoring the geometry of the rest of that space) - it leads toa bridge over the railway line, which will take you into the Westfield shopping centre. You'll take the same route to get to the Olympic Park - you'll literally have to walk through the shopping centre to ge there.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2010)

One of the soon-to-disappear 1967 built trains on the Victoria Line. 

More here


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bee


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 5, 2010)

> ill-informed;11031013


 Bee


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


> One of the soon-to-disappear 1967 built trains on the Victoria Line.
> 
> More here


 
I like this photo a lot.




One question, though: is the floor of the train higher than the platform, as it appears? How do people in wheelchairs use it?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I like this photo a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Most of the London Underground was not built to be wheelchair accessible. To start with the only way to get to the platforms is on escalators. However stations are gradually being refurbished and fitted with lifts where possible. In the case of the Victoria Line, they have recently raised a section of the platforms so they are level with the trains.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 6, 2010)

Teignmouth and Shaldon, South Devon


----------



## e19896 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 7, 2010)

Some good ones in this batch Johnny. And I love this one ^ enumbers.

ETA: also lighthouse =


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## girasol (Sep 7, 2010)

A topical one, for Londoners, anyway - wish I had my camera, rather than just the mobile, but I was on my way to work




Tube strike by plasmatika, on Flickr

And beautiful blue cat we met at BBQ on Sunday...




P1040441 by plasmatika, on Flickr

Flickr has told me off for doing direct links, so I'm being a good girl and using the code they provide from now on.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been a bit absent, haven't I?




Boris Bikes I by cybertect, on Flickr




Boris Bikes II by cybertect, on Flickr

Messing about with my new iPhone...




Evening sun by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 10, 2010)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2010)

http://underclassrising.net/​


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 10, 2010)

> Boris Bikes by cybertect,


Why none using them ?


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2010)

http://underclassrising.net/​


----------



## cybertect (Sep 10, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Why none using them ?



There's usually very few of them available at the point on Tooley Street. I've waited a couple of weeks for the opportunity to catch a lot of them in a row, which was the picture I wanted. This morning there were just three in the rack as I went past.

They have little electric buggies towing trailers with bikes on to redistribute them to places they're needed. One may have recently done just that.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 10, 2010)

Haven't posted any pics for a while. Mainly because I couldn't be arsed to work out how to post pics from Flickr since it changed.

Dorset County Show


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 10, 2010)

Street Photography Now - surely some mistake?


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 10, 2010)

> Haven't posted any pics for a while. Mainly because I couldn't be arsed to work out how to post pics from Flickr since it changed.


 as said before 
it like three clicks now then c&p part of url not all of it 

Flickr WANKERS


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> as said before
> it like three clicks now then c&p part of url not all of it
> 
> Flickr WANKERS


 
Something of piss around there changes but Yahoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it had to come in time, if you use Mozilla got there adds https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ then here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/56320/ makes it all to easy once more.. I was all so using I Frames for slideshows at underclassrising.net they  changed that but this works http://www.flickrslideshow.com/ just edit the link out etc.. I have a clue how to write me own add on for firefox when time i might write something better but this works for now..


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 10, 2010)

a few i took in london last weekend

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## cybertect (Sep 10, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> as said before
> it like three clicks now then c&p part of url not all of it
> 
> Flickr WANKERS


 


Click the _Share This_ menu above your photo
Select _Grab the HTML/BBCode_ and then the _BBCode_ button
Change the size you want, if you want to
Copy the code in the box
Paste directly into your post without any further ado

You get a Flickr-terms-compliant link back to your photo page (which has always been so) and your photo's title and your name.




Evening sun by cybertect, on Flickr


Piece of piss.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 10, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> as said before
> it like three clicks now then c&p part of url not all of it
> 
> Flickr WANKERS


 

I go to the photo, click 'all sizes', then right click on the enlarged photo.  Go to Properties, and the required url is automatically highlighted.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Click the _Share This_ menu above your photo
> Select _Grab the HTML/BBCode_ and then the _BBCode_ button
> Change the size you want, if you want to
> Copy the code in the box
> ...


 
Yes but you get the link..


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## veracity (Sep 11, 2010)

*Marbles and their loss or gain*

This month I mainly seem to be losing (and finding) my marbles....





Marble Majolica by veracity74, on Flickr





Relics by veracity74, on Flickr





Cornered by veracity74, on Flickr





Acid Marbles by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## veracity (Sep 11, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I go to the photo, click 'all sizes', then right click on the enlarged photo.  Go to Properties, and the required url is automatically highlighted.



I really love this pic Johnny, find it quite spooky


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Sep 11, 2010)

I get that then have to copy part of url as e19896 said get link back.

1st marbles image & night shot


----------



## cybertect (Sep 11, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Yes but you get the link..


 
Indeed, but you're supposed to link back, according to the Community Guidelines, which are part of the Terms of Use you signed up to when you opened your Flickr account.




			
				Flickr Community Guidelines said:
			
		

> *Do link back to Flickr when you post your Flickr content elsewhere.*
> 
> The Flickr service makes it possible to post content hosted on Flickr to outside web sites. However, pages on other web sites that display content hosted on flickr.com must provide a link from each photo or video back to its page on Flickr.



Not posting a link is a breach of the agreement you made with Flickr.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Indeed, but you're supposed to link back, according to the Community Guidelines, which are part of the Terms of Use you signed up to when you opened your Flickr account.
> 
> 
> Not posting a link is a breach of the agreement you made with Flickr.


 

Fucking Anarchist i must be then? If i want to link back i will, my use of Flicker was well before Yahoo etc, need we go on?


----------



## cybertect (Sep 11, 2010)

e19896 said:


> my use of Flicker was well before Yahoo etc, need we go on?


 
So was mine. It was always in Flickr's Terms of Service from day one.

Nothing's stopping you from going to the 'other sizes' and right-clicking to get the image URL.

Anyhow a photo





The Lartigue Effect by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2010)

cybertect said:


> So was mine. It was always in Flickr's Terms of Service from day one.
> 
> Nothing's stopping you from going to the 'other sizes' and right-clicking to get the image URL.
> 
> Anyhow a photo



Each to there own i guess and yes it was but nver taken much note of that and it was given to me i began using Flicker like it a lot though there are parts that are shit, i do like the updated copy mind, but if i want people to see more the the images i post ill give a link..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 11, 2010)

cybertect said:


> So was mine. It was always in Flickr's Terms of Service from day one.
> 
> Nothing's stopping you from going to the 'other sizes' and right-clicking to get the image URL.
> 
> ...


 
For anyone who doesn't know 'The Lartigue Effect' is a reference to a famous photograph by Jacques Henri Lartige of a moving car. The wheels of the car were distorted into forward leaning ovals much like a cartoon of a speeding car.

The effect was caused by the vertical moving focal plane shutter on Lartigue's camera. I read (on his Flickr link} that the similar effect in Cybertect's shot was caused by the iphone's progressive scan sensor doing a similar thing.


----------



## veracity (Sep 11, 2010)

Deco Records Withington by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 11, 2010)

I payed for a pro account last five years I think up to me if want link back.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 11, 2010)

A couple of shots with my Canon A-1 and FD135mm f/2.8 on expired Boots slide film.




Curves and Lines by cybertect, on Flickr





More London Light by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## girasol (Sep 12, 2010)

New Quadlines I acquired today from an urbanite:





And some sky from our garden:


----------



## girasol (Sep 12, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Yes but you get the link..


 
You can remove the link from the code you get, i.e.


```
remove the second line-> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/4980113876/P1040598/url by url=http://www.flickr.com/people/plasmatika/]plasmatika
```

see above - you still keep to the 'contract' as the image itself is a link to flickr...


----------



## veracity (Sep 13, 2010)

Beneath the Surface by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## veracity (Sep 13, 2010)

Flaky by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 13, 2010)

*Sometimes you get asked to do some strange product shots!!*


















Snakes

The biggest problem I had was when doing the close ups that the snakes, which loved the camera, tried to crawl into the lens and made a bee line straight for it whenever it was low down.  I assume they thought it was a dark tunnel to hide in... the slithering little camera tarts!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 13, 2010)

snake set


----------



## badseed (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## veracity (Sep 14, 2010)

^ great panorama badseed 





Project 365-4 Knitter by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## veracity (Sep 16, 2010)

electric hybrid by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> sign. well timed or luck


----------



## e19896 (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^ what's the building on the right? That's an intriguing treatment of the elevation.

Not one of my usual subjects - messing about with the depth of field with the 80mm lens on my Mamiya M645J. IIRC this was at f/4.0.




Potters Fields by cybertect, on Flickr

Kodak Porta 160NC


----------



## machine cat (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2010)

cybertect said:


> ^^^ what's the building on the right? That's an intriguing treatment of the elevation.


 
Is it the civil aviation authority building? I think i used to work at citylit on the left....... if it is thats taken down keeley street i think.


drcarnage, photosfrom china look ace with that smog everywhere...... i noticed that on mine.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Sep 18, 2010)

drcarnage or someone else what that say photo red with gold letter.

Edit: thanks


----------



## machine cat (Sep 18, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> drcarnage or someone else what that say photo red with gold letter.


 
Long live the Chinese Communist Party! Long live all the Chinese minorities!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 18, 2010)

sim667 said:


> drcarnage, photosfrom china look ace with that smog everywhere...... i noticed that on mine.


 
I always forgot that a week in Beijing started with a nice clear sky on Monday and slowly deteriorated as the week progressed. 

Those were taken on Wednesday


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## machine cat (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 19, 2010)

Droppin Science


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 19, 2010)

Johnny, I didn't used to like your photos. Now I really love them. Among my favourite on here.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 19, 2010)

and a bunch more http://catherinebuca.com/blog/?p=273


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ill-informed (Sep 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Johnny, I didn't used to like your photos. Now I really love them. Among my favourite on here.


 
I love the insights into canadian life, the ordinary scenes are very interesting.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 20, 2010)

My camera seems to be working after i'd given up the ghost on it...here are a few in the last couple of weeks. Hope the Flickr links work...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Barking_Mad said:


> My camera seems to be working after i'd given up the ghost on it...here are a few in the last couple of weeks. Hope the Flickr links work...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



fantastic!


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you could sell that one tom, I'd have it on my wall. 

And that woman eating the ice cream would probably pay to stop it being on the internet.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 21, 2010)

BM last one Nice also TC one


----------



## e19896 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## idioteque (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 23, 2010)

ill-informed said:


> I think you could sell that one tom, I'd have it on my wall.
> 
> And that woman eating the ice cream would probably pay to stop it being on the internet.


 
Thank you, and dlx1. Think it is a tad under exposed. Looked OK on my screen but just printed it (only at Snappy Snaps) and it's pretty dark - I wanted it to be this way but perhaps it is about half a stop or so too much.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)

idioteque said:


>


----------



## idioteque (Sep 23, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


>


 
Vignette for Android ftw!

some more:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)

idioteque said:


>


 
I love that one 

I'm a big, big fan of all these phone photo apps.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 23, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love that one
> 
> I'm a big, big fan of all these phone photo apps.


 
Me too. I wouldn't have a clue how to take or edit photos to look like the above by myself. I would like to learn though.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 23, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>


 
This is awesome! I keep seeing it at the top of the page and it makes me smile every time. Felt I should finally say something about it.



idioteque said:


> Me too. I wouldn't have a clue how to take or edit photos to look like the above by myself. I would like to learn though.



Try photoscape, it's a nice easy to use photo editor with some lovely 'film mimicry' filters that let you ape the effects you get from cinema film, portra etc. Stowpirate's pretty keen on it, and I use it for a decent amount of my stuff now too:



 http://www.flickr.com/photos/ananabanana/4989844014/


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 23, 2010)

I have two images, and one slot free for the photo competition. Urban, which would you recommend me to submit?

A




or
B


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)

B. I really like A, but B seems to fit better for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ill-informed (Sep 23, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> I have two images, and one slot free for the photo competition. Urban, which would you recommend me to submit?


 
Isn't that cheating.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 23, 2010)

Shush! You're destroying all my schemes!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 26, 2010)

My Flat mate found my missing compact camera the batteries are well dead but I managed to take these test shots...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice one! I hope you don't get done for copyright infringement.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 27, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Nice one! I hope you don't get done for copyright infringement.


 
I doubt it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 27, 2010)

Wales:











Cornwall:


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 27, 2010)

Three very nice pictures tom.


----------



## Dimension Line (Sep 30, 2010)

*A few from Lampang, Thailand*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 30, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> This is awesome! I keep seeing it at the top of the page and it makes me smile every time. Felt I should finally say something about it.



Ta





gamma globulins said:


> Try photoscape, it's a nice easy to use photo editor with some lovely 'film mimicry' filters that let you ape the effects you get from cinema film, portra etc. Stowpirate's pretty keen on it, and I use it for a decent amount of my stuff now too:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ananabanana/4989844014/


 

Like the warm tones but prefer alien skin exposure plugin for potatoe shop it's got loads of different film stock settings...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 30, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Wales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
do you do much shop work afterwards tom your shots always look so clean?

If so what's your process?


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 1, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> do you do much shop work afterwards tom your shots always look so clean?
> 
> If so what's your process?


 
Well my PS skills are dreadful to be honest...but I will generally do work on the landscape shots. Nothing done on the gift shop shot for example but did use a Lee ND grad on the original shot.

On the first, desaturate, some selective dodging on cliffs (was underexposed), curves adjusted after layering a couple of sections of beach.

On the lighthouse shot the unnatural colour came from a) amazing sunset, b) combination of B+W ND and Lee ND grad which always gives a slight pink/purple hue, in this case I did not correct this but did add a slight touch of blue at the lower edge of the curvews to take the edge off it. Some dodging on foreground rocks because detail was very hidden. Unsharp mask. The more i look at the shot the more I hate the composition. 

On all 3 images had to clean some sensor dust as well.  

Long exposure shots always tripod based (obviously), between f/16 or f/22, generally always using Canon 17-40L which is a nice lens but certainly not the most clean or crisp out there.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 1, 2010)

What the technical term for open shutter length, How long for last one.

Tis nice

75 seconds


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 1, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> What the technical term for open shutter length, How long for last one.
> 
> Tis nice



I suppose it is still called 'bulb' really. 

Last one I am trying to remember (as I took it a while back but never processed it)...I think about 75 seconds or so. Bear in mind I was using a 10 stop ND filter to be able to expose for that long directly into a setting sun.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 2, 2010)

it's still called bulb on my camera even though it's not really any more...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 2, 2010)

I've often thought that the old Time function would be far more useful on modern cameras tho


----------

